# Braveheart on BluRay



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Has anyone found out what audio format will be used on this? It supposedly comes out January 20, 2009.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

smiddy said:


> Has anyone found out what audio format will be used on this? It supposedly comes out January 20, 2009.


Last I heard it was March 1.....but Amazon still doesn't even have a date....so 3/1/09 is probably closer to the actual date than 1/20/09.

It'll likely get the same audio as Gladiator.


----------



## njs092682 (Sep 23, 2007)

smiddy said:


> Has anyone found out what audio format will be used on this? It supposedly comes out January 20, 2009.


since it's Paramount, it'll probably get a true HD track. Still waiting for confirmation on that release date myself. Can't wait for this and gladiator to come out.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

Ooo Braveheart on BluRay = must have.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Pink Fairy said:


> Ooo Braveheart on BluRay = must have.


Yeah buddy!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

The January 20th date was just a rumor.

No official announcement has been made about when this title will be available. As of now, I wouldn't expect it until March/April at the earliest.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

BluRay.com is still showing that date...I'll have to do some checking.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Check out post #2733


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Ouch, man that stinks. I need to get off the net, today has been one bad story after another. What will be next? :shrug:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

smiddy said:


> Ouch, man that stinks. I need to get off the net, today has been one bad story after another. What will be next? :shrug:


Not to worry...they took it off the schedule because the only listing was for 1/20/09...which clearly has been pushed back.

I still suspect you'll see it queued up again for release later in 1Q 2009.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I hope you're right...I need to reprieve from all this negativity lately!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

smiddy said:


> I hope you're right...I need to reprieve from all this negativity lately!


Not to worry my big green friend.....

There's plenty of good ahead too (in between the muck)...


----------

